# Craftsman carb problem



## iggie (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a 32cc Craftsman weedeater that ran well for about 60 hours. Then it started to quit running after it had warmed up, finally ending up that it would start (easily) but then not run. I replaced the gas, the gas filter, and the spark plug (the electrode looked black and oily). I took the muffler apart and looked at it (pristine) and bought a gasket kit. I don't know much at all about these little carbs so I replaced what I could easily figure out, which amounted to the rubber flapper piece under the plate with the one big screw, the fuel "pump" rubber and gasket, and the metering lever and needle. NOW, it starts easily and runs at a fair idle with the choke full on but any time I try to open the butterfly, even a little, the RPM's increase like it's going to full throttle and then it dies. I know that it's getting too much gas but I can't figure out why or what to do about it. I tried bending the metering lever up and down with no difference. It seems like there's a lot of slop between the metering lever and the needle. Should a little movement of the lever move the needle? Any advice? Anyone know of a site that explains how these little carbs work?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If it will only run with the choke closed it most likely is running lean. You will need to open the mixture screw(s) most likely about 1/2 turn each.


----------



## iggie (Oct 9, 2005)

The only screw I have acess to is the idle adjust, the other two are recessed into the carb body and externally splined so there's no way to grab them with anything. Adjusting the idle screw(and I went from snug CW to four turns CCW a half turn at a time) makes a small change how well it runs with full choke but makes no difference otherwise. Even the slightest opening of the butterfly makes it run like made for a second or two and then die.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You need a special tool to adjust those carbs. I should have that tool available shortly.


----------



## iggie (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks! I'd appreciate having one of those tools, let me know when they're available.


----------



## Wammy (May 29, 2006)

Hankster,

I went to your website and found the ajustment tool, but it looks like you are still out of stock. Do you have any idea as to when you will have this tool available? The grass is getting high.

Thanks,
Wammy


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I don't believe I'll be getting any more... there wasn't much demand for them.


----------

